# How to build a 1/4 chute and stack poles



## jwise87 (Sep 16, 2015)

I bought a 1049 last winter and got it fixed up enough that I think it is going to work, but the last things I know that I need are stackpoles and a 1/4 turn chute. Can anyone give me dimensions on these or at least a pic or two of yours? It would be much appreciated. As far as I know I am the only guy in a couple of counties that has one of these things and I had never seen one in real life until I picked this one up, so I am running blind.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

jwise87 said:


> I bought a 1049 last winter and got it fixed up enough that I think it is going to work, but the last things I know that I need are stackpoles and a 1/4 turn chute. Can anyone give me dimensions on these or at least a pic or two of yours? It would be much appreciated. As far as I know I am the only guy in a couple of counties that has one of these things and I had never seen one in real life until I picked this one up, so I am running blind.


If NH parts were't so stupid expensive I would say just order the 1/4 chute. I don't have one anymore to give you dimensions or pictures. As for the poles check out new holland parts website and search for any kind of NH stacker 1049, 1069, 1089 anything and search the Load and rolling rack assembly and there you will see a pole. Pretty easy to build. Just get some light pipe stock and weld a flat piece of metal on the top then get say a metal fence post and cut off maybe 4 inches and weld that in the center of the flat piece. You could also find a picture of your 1/4 chute on the parts page.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Seems like a 1/4 turn chute would need to be wider so the bale could turn without the top corner catching. Other then that I'd say it's probably about the same with a little over half of the floor cut out.


----------



## jwise87 (Sep 16, 2015)

I priced one through New Holland and it was almost a grand.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

jwise87 said:


> I priced one through New Holland and it was almost a grand.


as I said if they weren't so stupid expensive. Mi was thinking they would be $500 or so, but $1000 is just flat out insane.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

That's hefty inflation! I bought one in 2008 and it was $503.47.


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

I built a 1/4 turn chute for my Hesston 4570 after seeing one on a baler on the dealer's yard.

Can't remember what they wanted to charge but it was way too much for what was there.

It took a couple of tries to get it right, so a couple of seasons, but it turns most of the bales.

Basically just extended an angle back about 40" off the lower r.h. corner of the discharge chute (looking at the back of the baler) and an adjustable vertical flat section on the left side, to prevent the bale from flipping right over. They're tied together at the back.

I'll try to get a picture and post it tonight.

Snow Farmer


----------



## scotthosscotton (Apr 26, 2016)

For stack poles I bought a couple lengths of 10 ft., 1.5 inch diameter steel electrical conduit. I didn't put a point on the end but I'm sure it wouldn't be hard.


----------



## jwise87 (Sep 16, 2015)

Well, I looked at some pictures on google and found a thread on yesterdaystractors where someone posted a picture from the parts book along with measurements and made my own. I made it out of stuff from the scrap pile so I have no cash money in it, just a days worth of labor. I made the width adjustable like the factory one so I think it should work fine. While I was welding I also changed my bale length adjustment from that chainlink with a bolt through it to the newer style.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Cool. Let us know how it works


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Stack polls? Whats the therory behind them?


----------

